

Realign Exercise: Hacker News - imagii
http://www.drawar.com/posts/Realign-Exercise--Hacker-News

======
tptacek
It's stark, and it emphasizes the metadata in comments over the actual
content.

------
faramarz
The biggest mistake in that re-design is assuming Helvetica Nue and Arial are
good design choices. They are crunched together. Both are harder to read
compared to the current Verdana title and body text.

For a minimalist site like HN, Verdana is the ideal font for readability. I
prefer the current style. To be honest, 99% of what makes HN work is the
choice of Verdana.

------
frossie
It was my impression that usernames are deliberately de-emphasised on HN, and
I have come to see the reason for it and like it.

------
thereddestruby
Hate the zebra stripes. The yellow bg-color on the even-numbered rows leads me
to believe that those stories are more important than the ones in odd-numbered
rows. Like everyone else said, in threads, the metadata is over-emphasized.

